# New Babies :) colors? Cutness Explosion!



## Pancake in the River (Jun 23, 2013)

My Lion head had a litter of six on the 20th.  The father is a broken black Rex and the mother is a Japanese Harli.









New Borns                                                                                                                                                      Day2






Day 3

So far I think I have a few Broken Blacks, Broken Orange/fawn/ or cream (maybe tort, or tricolor), and a black.

#2 seems a tad lighter than #1 and #3? Someone else mentioned it could be a Broken Chestnut?









Here you can kind of see the Darker spots/coloring around #4's  eyes, ears, haunches, and belly.... not sure if this would be tort or if they are just spots signifying tricolor?






The other three...


Thanks, for all the helpful Expertise. 


I know I will have to wait until they are a bit older to fully identify their coat, but I am excited to see how they will change.
More pictures will come as they grow.



I also posted this under Breeds and Breeding Rabbits but thought I might get additional answers on this forum as well.


----------



## nawma (Jun 25, 2013)

Too cute!, Congratulations!


----------

